
Why Git Alias - rbanffy
https://dev.to/devcamilla/why-git-alias-575h
======
gbacon
My favorite aliases (plus color to enhance presentation) thanks to Scott
Chacon and Conrad Parker:

    
    
        [alias]
            lol = log --graph --decorate --pretty=oneline --abbrev-commit
            lola = log --graph --decorate --pretty=oneline --abbrev-commit --all
        [color]
            branch = auto
            diff = auto
            interactive = auto
            status = auto
    

`git lol` is a poor man’s ASCII-art graphical history display for specified
refs (default: HEAD), and `git lola` does all refs.

[0]: [http://blog.kfish.org/2010/04/git-
lola.html](http://blog.kfish.org/2010/04/git-lola.html)

~~~
rbanffy
For the ascii art thing, I tend to use tig, but alias is great, if for no
other reason, to remove the passive-aggressive git thing of not doing the
obvious non-destructive thing when you mistype a command and it suggest the
correct spelling.

